# Stephanie's quilt - butterfly lace



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This is one quilt that took on a life of it's own. I had a good idea of what I wanted to end up with, but the more blocks I made, I realized this quilt was not for me. After I got the top sewing together, I knew it would have to go to someone very special, but I had no idea who. I thought I'd be saving it for the day - maybe a future daughter in law (there is no candidate right now). . .

When I started, I planned on taking my sweet time on this, and for some reason it fascinated me, and I got the blocks done in record time. I put it on the frame and started quilting, and loved the project.

My mother has been ill for a very long time, and I've been visiting her once a month. I've got 9 lving siblings, most live very close, so Mom's always had family. For about three years, my parents have had live in care, mostly family. When my Dad started getting unable to care for mom, my nephew and his wife moved in with them, and Stephanie has been their main caregiver since. She was there 15 months ago when Dad passed, and has taken care of Mom since. I have four siblings that live less than a mile away from the Farm, so Stephanie always had help if she needed it, and she really became one of the family.

With my mother's condition, she was the child, and Stephanie the "mother" in the relationship. A week ago Friday family decided that it was time to contact the Hospice people, and let Mom go. I had recently finished the quilt my Mom had pieced together 30 years ago for one of my sisters, and she had brought it to show. Stephanie was talking about how much she loved it - and I realized who the Butterfly Lace quilt had been made for.

DH and I planned on going to visit again this Saturday, and got a strong desire to finish up the quilt to give. Friday I got into the "grove" and kept at it, getting the binding finished around 11 pm, and then set the alarm for 3:30 am so we could get on the road early.

We left at around 5, and while we were still on the road, I got "the call" Mom had passed, peacefully and gently. The day before the Hospice Nurse had said it was likely to be less than a week, but no one expect this. Mom simply didn't quite "wake up" Saturday, so Stephanie called family that lived close, and two sisters came over, and sat with Mom too. They called family, expecting Mom would not last more than a few days, but it was only a few hours.

By the time we got there, most of the family had gathered. It was good to see Mom at peace. The family farmhouse had a big room that has a dining table at one end, and living room at the other. Mom's hospital bed had been moved to the living room for the final days, so Mom laid there and we all gathered around, sitting at the table and around the living room, and remembered Mom and talked and had sort of our own private family wake. Since she was in the hospice program, they were contacted and took care of everything, and told family to call the coroner later that day when we were ready. 

When I walked in, everyone stopped to look, and I showed them the quilt, and said it was for a very special person, and walked over and gave it to Stephanie - a very, very special young lady.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm sorry abut your Mom. That is a wonderful gift you gave to Stephanie.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. The quilt is beautiful and I feel certain it will be treasured as a special gift.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. That was a beautiful thing to do. I think Stephanie is not the only special person in your family.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

That was a very thoughtful gift and I'm sure Stephanie will remember both you and your mom everytime she looks at it. Your family sounds like they have been much blessed by Stephanie.


----------

